# Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance



## Team Dorschjäger (15. November 2010)

Moinsen,

es steht eine neue Anschaffung ins Haus :q, ein Konbigerät soll es werden ( Kartenplotter / Fischfinder ).
Zwei Geräte stehen zur Auswahl :

1. Raymarine A 70 D

2. Lowrance HDS -7

welches Gerät würdet ihr kaufen ?

Danke vorab.

Christian


----------



## Enormm (16. November 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance*

Hi ,ich hab das HDS -7 + StructureScan , super Geil !!!#6


----------



## martinp (16. November 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance*

Eindeutig HDS-7
Können dir bei Fragen auch sicher viel mehr Leute weiter Helfen als beim Raymarine.


----------



## kossiossi (17. November 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance*

moin,

nicht übersehen, das raymarine hat 500w statt der "nur" 250w rms leistung, das echolotteil dürfte damit um einiges sensibler sein.

über ein paar infos von einem raygerät würde ich mich freuen... :m

gruß
danny


----------



## pxrxx12 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance*



kossiossi schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nicht übersehen, das raymarine hat 500w statt der "nur" 250w rms leistung, das echolotteil dürfte damit um einiges sensibler sein.
> 
> ...



Infos welcher Art?
Habe ein Raymarine A50D Combi mit aufgespielten Navionics Silver Karten( die für den allgemeinen Gebrauch beim Angeln völlig ausreichend sind). Nicht zu vergleichen mit den Basis Weltkarten, die man sonst so geliefert bekommt.
Habe mir für Norwegen noch eine Xl Platinum+ zugelegt, die für unter 200 Euro zu bekommen ist, um die 3D Möglichkeiten zu nutzen.
Bedienung und Navigation gefällt mir sehr gut (hatte vorher Navionics gold mit Geonav Gipsy), deshalb keine Umgewöhnung. Im Vergleich zu Garmin (hatte das 620 mit Bluechart G2 Vision) sind die Navigationoptionen in der Zielauffassung bei Navionics besser als bei Garmin.
Bildschirm ist 1 A mit sehr hoher VGA Auflösung auch bei Sonne, ohne direkten Vergleich mit Lowrance oder Humminbird allerdings nur ein subjektive Feststellung. Das Echolot ist hervorragend in der Auflösung und der Leistung. Für mich als "Tiefsee" Angler ist Side image und Structure Scan zumindest in den norwegischen Breiten verzichtbar, da die Tiefe mit 30-40 m doch sehr eingeschränkt ist. 
Deutsche Anleitungen bekommt man über die Homepage zum Download, hier ist alles an Detailinformation einsehbar.

Für mich war auch der Preis 674,00 Euro für das A50D mit Navionics Europa Karte (Marineversender in England) ausschlaggebend.


----------



## kossiossi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance*

moin paree12,

na das ist ja schon mal was, danke. |wavey:

was mich noch interessieren würde ist wie sich die darstellung vom echolot beim raymarine und beim lowrance hds unterscheidet.

danke und gruß
danny


----------



## pxrxx12 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance*

Ich habe mit dem Lowrance noch nicht gearbeitet, weiss aber von einigen, die das getan haben, dass da wohl wenig Unterschied zu finden ist, da beide mit digitaler Technik arbeiten.
Im normalen Echolotbetrieb wird das Raymarine einen Tick besser eingeschätzt, ich selbst kann das nicht beurteilen.


----------



## kossiossi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance*

alles klar, ich hätte den unterschied deutlicher geschätzt, nicht nur "einen tick" |bigeyes

nun gut, danke für die info, hilft mir schon etwas weiter. |wavey:

gruß
danny


----------



## Loup de mer (13. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät ? Raymarine oder Lowrance*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Zwei Geräte stehen zur Auswahl:
> 
> 1. Raymarine A70D
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Christian 

Welches Gerät ist es denn bei dir geworden? Und, gibt es schon Erfahrungen? Wenn ja, welche?

Ich frage, weil ich für mein HDS7 ein Ersatz brauche! Und das Raymarine macht ja wirklich einen guten Eindruck.


----------

